# Sweeper for Switch N Go or Flatbed Roll off



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Does anyone make a flatbed sweeper?? Im looking into a roll off or a truck that can swap flatbed bodies and a sweeper would add some nice nighttime work. 

Thanks alot. jason


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Not sure about flatbed mounted, but I have seen one mounted inside a pickup bed. If the floors are the same height I don't know why it wouldn't work. Sorry, I didn't catch the brand name.


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

its a swartz or so pickup mounted

AA-Tach PVII 

I wonder what they run?


----------

